# Kleiner Rückspeisefähiger FU



## kiestumpe (1 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche einen rückspeisefähigen FU im Bereich 200W-500W, der ne Schnittstelle zur kontinuierlichen Einstellung eines Bremsmoments hab.

Ist exotisch, aber könnt ja sein, dass den schonmal jemand gesehen hast...


----------



## Junior (5 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
versuche es mal hier:
http://www.vectron.net/index.html
die haben rückspeisefähige FU´s, ich weiß aber nicht ab welcher Größe.


----------



## kiestumpe (6 Dezember 2006)

*Vectron*

...leider nicht in dem Leistungsbereich, lediglich mit Brems-Widerstand.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Dezember 2006)

Es gibt auch Rückspeiseeinheiten, die man anstelle des BW anschliessen kann.

Aber: Wozu brauchst du das bei so geringer Leistung ?

hast du Probleme mit der Wärmeentwicklung des BW ??


----------



## Kurt (6 Dezember 2006)

prüf mal ob dein Einsatzfall auch DC-Bremsen verträgt.
Da kommt keine Energie vom Motor zurück, sondern es wird Gleichspannung angelegt.
Dies unterstützen viel FU's.

kurt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Dezember 2006)

Kurt schrieb:


> prüf mal ob dein Einsatzfall auch DC-Bremsen verträgt.
> Da kommt keine Energie vom Motor zurück, sondern es wird Gleichspannung angelegt.
> Dies unterstützen viel FU's.
> 
> kurt


Die DC-Bremsung hat aber den Nachteil, dass die Bremsrampe undefiniert ist und auch die Bremskraft nicht sehr groß wird.

bei n=0 gibts dann keine Bremswirkung mehr.


----------



## kiestumpe (6 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Rückspeiseeinheiten, die man anstelle des BW anschliessen kann.


 
Hallo UG,

danke, werde in der Richtung mal weiter schauen, kompakt wäre natürlich schöner ...




Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Aber: Wozu brauchst du das bei so geringer Leistung ?
> 
> hast du Probleme mit der Wärmeentwicklung des BW ??


 
Ja, da der Motor auch mal für 30 - 60 min Generatorisch angetrieben wird und unter Umständen davon 10 - 20 zusammen kommen.


----------

